# As A Single Person, What Do You Miss The Most From Being In A Relationship?



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

I miss having to clean lipstick off of me, my clothes, bedsheets, furniture, & heaven knows what else.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Eu_citzen said:


> Hah, it can get pretty hilarious if they're not too outdoorsy. Re: Hiking, even more so camping.


Wait, that is, you don't ask at the first job interview date what activities they like to do outdoors + you organize a practical test to test their skills: not to complain when they can't resist physically, not to complain when they are thirsty, not to complain when their legs hurt? 

Well for me that's mandatory! 
First of all, check if she has a functional brain.
Then, if she has a complete female genital system.
Then, if she's an outdoorsy person. 

Period.

If one is missing then sorry, no compatibility with our policy, we're not going to sign the contract.



Eu_citzen said:


> Why not just have sex directly at the campfire just as dusk settles? I'm all for outdoors fun.


To attract all the bears with moans? It is well known that whales are attracted to violin, if I were you I wouldn't te... fuck it. Let's do that!

All bears, venir a papá! 🐉


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Sex. 

I'm kidding, in case you didn't notice from the strikethrough.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

This thread just made me realize how unsatisfying long distance relationships are. Never again.

Couldn't even look my most recent / best partners in the eyes when I say "I love you." All the intimate stuff is taken away from the relationships.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Nada
nil
nothing
zilch
zero
5W6 sp
not a single thang


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

The sense of calm and having a purpose revolving around this one person in my life (not saying it's all about this person, obviously). It's not some delirious nonsense like "oh I'm so happy to be in a relationship, everything is so perfect, nothing's ever going to change". It's more like thinking "I'm glad I have this one person to focus on besides myself". I live in my own bubble anyway, so being in a relationship felt like an additional protective layer that separated me and us together from the rest of the world. It felt nice and I miss that.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Mind melding. -hand gestures- Live long and prosper.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Consistent sex, kissing, doing fun shit together, joking around.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I miss not being alone while I sleep. I miss being able to be completely myself around someone. I don't know if I can do that anymore because my late husband is part of me, and some other guy just wouldn't get that.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> I miss not being alone while I sleep. I miss being able to be completely myself around someone. I don't know if I can do that anymore because my late husband is part of me, and some other guy just wouldn't get that.


Careful if you turn your tv on while you sleep it could cause depression. I read that somewhere. 

I would open a window and let the wind speak to you.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

When I go home, to be there someone that would be happy to listen "YOU WON'T BELIEVE WHAT HAPPENED TODAY!".
And when she comes home, prior to anything to say "Yeah, let me take off my bra first".

Or when she comes home saying "yeah, it was such a crap day" and me to say "OHhhh, I thought about doing _an amazing thing that I know she loves_" and she completely forgets about what was bad that day.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

The concert dates, and the walk along the waterfront promenade outside the theatre after watching the performance. 

Arriving at the metro station 30 minutes early, because she will be there 15 minutes early.

Her sneaking into the backstage to give me support whenever I am performing, helping a lot with stage fright.

Having a number one supporter of my new music compositions everytime it is premiered.

Taking a plane flying home together.

And many more.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

A sense of connectedness, unison, and thus a proper sense of motivation and direction. Knowing what to strive after, which goals to set, as a result of being able to work toward creating the kind of future I would like to have rather than the one I must create (but find unfulfilling regardless of which direction I turn) in order to survive.

The certainty of having a teammate in life. Knowing that we have each others' backs and will look out for each other. The stability of sharing each others' burdens in life rather than always having to take on the world alone. As much as I value my independence, every now and then all of us need a friend or a family member sometimes. I miss knowing I had a pseudo family member I could rely on, and vice-versa when they needed someone as well.

I miss having a "home" for my mind, a sanctuary, a place to rest; when I tire of dealing with people either via feeling surrounded by "idiocy" or dealing with corruption, I could withdraw and spend time with someone who actually gets things, mentally connects with me, stimulates me, and shares similar views. Someone I could talk to about virtually anything, and when they disagreed with me it was mentally stimulating and interesting rather than conflict prone.


----------



## JustOnePerson (Jun 24, 2021)

I miss a silent presence. Just share the same moment without words or an awkward silence. No need the small talks. Just enjoying the feeling of safety. I miss someone by my side...

I miss a lot of thinks, though...


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok I thought of something. I don't like to look back at past relationships and yearn for things--when something is over it is over.

But I do miss the consistency. I miss having sex regularly. I miss sleeping next to someone or being physically close to someone. This hasn't happened for ten years.

I don't like the push/pull thing with dating--I do it because I have a sort of reactive nature, but I prefer things to be predictable and stable, when it comes to the heart. Actually, that is one reason I ended it with my ex. Because it was tearing me apart.

But yeah--I am not great keeping to a schedule on my own. It's a huge challenge for me. So that is one thing I can appreciate about my relationship with my ex, is that he did stick to schedule and so it helped. He also had negative habits that I picked up (I'm not blaming other people for my bad habits--but I had to dismantle some of them which took forever).

But yeah. I miss the consistency of it. And not having to think about dating or meeting other people in a romantic way. I do not miss the push/pull "lets fight and then make up" shit. That is too extreme for me. I am too fragile for that to go on so constantly with no resolution--it is like a rubber band that finally snaps. 

I also miss having an activity partner, because even though athletics isn't my favorite thing, I do like to go out in nature and I wanted to develop some skills like photography, hunting mushrooms, and rockhounding, which I find challenging to do by myself since it's more dangerous. I miss camping too. I love camping. Though we did camp at stupid places where I wouldn't go again (because it wasn't that safe, when I look back at it--like on isolated beaches in Mexico).


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

WickerDeer said:


> I don't like the push/pull thing with dating--I do it because I have a sort of reactive nature, but I prefer things to be predictable and stable, when it comes to the heart. Actually, that is one reason I ended it with my ex. Because it was tearing me apart.


Just wanted to say, it's not a constant with dating. 
If you find a good fit -- or person, it can happen that they are up-front and consistent in dating.
And the whole push/pull will be near non-existent or non-existent all together.

I can admit, it's sort of freeing, or soothing when that happens.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Knowing that maybe I could have the kind of future I wanted instead of it being too late due to age limitations on childbearing.

If one more person suggests adoption I will punch them.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I haven't been in a relationship yet so I wouldn't know.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

This is hard, but I'm gonna go with sexual/emotional connection. Not just regular sex, but regular sex with that deep chemistry.


----------

